# Flash stops playing after about 20 seconds



## grimgent (May 2, 2015)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.1 Stable 64bit and the Mate Desktop Enviroment.

Using Firefox 37.0.2.When I try to play a video, it stops after about 20 seconds.


----------



## grimgent (May 2, 2015)

I have installed:

```
nspluginwrapper
emulators/linux_base-c6
linux-c6-flashplugin11
```
`kldstat`

```
Id Refs Address  Size  Name
1  144 0xffffffff80200000 17624a8  kernel
2  1 0xffffffff81963000 4068  snd_driver.ko
3  2 0xffffffff81968000 8ad8  snd_vibes.ko
4  2 0xffffffff81971000 79c0  snd_via82c686.ko
5  2 0xffffffff81979000 84b8  snd_t4dwave.ko
6  4 0xffffffff81982000 28c0  snd_spicds.ko
7  2 0xffffffff81985000 a828  snd_solo.ko
8  5 0xffffffff81990000 6118  snd_sbc.ko
9  2 0xffffffff81997000 81d8  snd_sb8.ko
10  2 0xffffffff819a0000 8248  snd_sb16.ko
11  2 0xffffffff819a9000 14fc0  snd_neomagic.ko
12  3 0xffffffff819be000 16a20  snd_mss.ko
13  2 0xffffffff819d5000 e848  snd_maestro3.ko
14  2 0xffffffff819e4000 eb38  snd_maestro.ko
15  2 0xffffffff819f3000 7370  snd_fm801.ko
16  2 0xffffffff819fb000 a940  snd_ess.ko
17  2 0xffffffff81a06000 c9a8  snd_envy24ht.ko
18  2 0xffffffff81a13000 e160  snd_envy24.ko
19  2 0xffffffff81a22000 fec0  snd_ds1.ko
20  2 0xffffffff81a32000 8c90  snd_cs4281.ko
21  2 0xffffffff81a3b000 a3d0  snd_atiixp.ko
22  2 0xffffffff81a46000 8fb8  snd_als4000.ko
23  2 0xffffffff81a4f000 b958  snd_ad1816.ko
24  1 0xffffffff81a5b000 4a48  coretemp.ko
25  1 0xffffffff81a60000 3f60  amdtemp.ko
26  1 0xffffffff81a64000 acc8  sem.ko
27  3 0xffffffff81a6f000 9cf8  libiconv.ko
28  1 0xffffffff81a79000 2b58  libmchain.ko
29  1 0xffffffff81a7c000 17b0  cd9660_iconv.ko
30  1 0xffffffff81a7e000 17c8  msdosfs_iconv.ko
31  1 0xffffffff81c11000 9d9b  linprocfs.ko
32  1 0xffffffff81c1b000 43c04  linux.ko
33  1 0xffffffff81c5f000 1191bc  radeonkms.ko
34  1 0xffffffff81d79000 4b976  drm2.ko
35  4 0xffffffff81dc5000 22b6  iicbus.ko
36  1 0xffffffff81dc8000 1a56  iic.ko
37  1 0xffffffff81dca000 1e4a  iicbb.ko
38  1 0xffffffff81dcc000 14b3  radeonkmsfw_RV730_pfp.ko
39  1 0xffffffff81dce000 1cac  radeonkmsfw_RV730_me.ko
40  1 0xffffffff81dd0000 176b  radeonkmsfw_R700_rlc.ko
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
hostname=
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
moused_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="devfsrules_common"
```


/boot/loader.conf


```
kern.vty=vt
hw.vga.textmode=1
# Intel Core thermal sensors
coretemp_load="YES"
# AMD K8, K10, K11 thermal sensors
amdtemp_load="YES"
# Handle Unicode on removable media
libiconv_load="YES"
libmchain_load="YES"
cd9660_iconv_load="YES"
msdosfs_iconv_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
sem_load="YES"
```


/etc/fstab



```
# Device   Mountpoint   FStype   Options   Dump   Pass#
/dev/ada0s2a   /     ufs   rw   1   1
/dev/ada0s2b   none     swap   sw   0   0
linproc     /compat/linux/proc   linprocfs  rw,late 0 0
proc  /proc  procfs  rw  0  0
```


----------



## grimgent (May 5, 2015)

I tried out the fix from 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/no-sound-only-30s-flash-video-in-firefox-on-freebsd-10-1.51209/
And it stops at 11 seconds plus no sound.


----------

